# Compiler problem in Visual C++



## GSquadron (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi guys!
I am trying to compile in microsoft visual c++ 2008 in a windows application,
but i cannot compile anything. It always says unable to start program,
the system cannot find the file specified
Pls help me!


----------



## ctrain (Aug 27, 2011)

the express version of visual studio does not come with the windows platform SDK, need to manually download it.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 27, 2011)

Aleks;
I'm not sure, but I thinkthe way you are using the main method should end you up with a stack overflow. Eveytime main recursively calls itself it will push a pointer to itself onto the stack.

Probably be better to do something like

```
int main()
{
    universe = 0/0; // <- doesn't this throw a divide by zero exception?
    while (true)
    {
         // don't do anything
    }
}
```

It's also not good programming practice to not have a way to exit a loop cleanly.
Especially for debugging.


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 27, 2011)

Lol I put that for fun, that has nothing to do with the question 
It is just a funny signature!


----------



## Kreij (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh ... rolf
I just saw code and my natural instinct was to debug it.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Aug 27, 2011)

If the program is very simple try compiling it with the Visual Studio Command Prompt.

Something like:

```
cl /EHsc helloworld.cpp
```


----------



## ctrain (Aug 27, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Aleks;
> I'm not sure, but I thinkthe way you are using the main method should end you up with a stack overflow. Eveytime main recursively calls itself it will push a pointer to itself onto the stack.



yup it will overflow, but recursive main() is illegal anyway


----------

